# 50,000!



## TUGBrian (Mar 22, 2011)

Just noticed we hit 50,000 registered users today!  

TUG still going strong after 17 years....plan on being here for 17 more =)


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## ondeadlin (Mar 22, 2011)

Congratulations, indeed. 

And thank you for creating and maintaining TUG. It is one of the most useful sites on the Internet, and I know it takes a constant effort by yourself and many volunteers to maintain the high level of respect and discourse here.


----------



## siesta (Mar 22, 2011)

just curious, of that 50,000 how many are tug members?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 22, 2011)

id say less than 1/4

although we havent changed the member code in years....


----------



## siesta (Mar 22, 2011)

so, after someone pays their $15 and is a member for 12 months, do you just expect them to send another $15 when it's time? I know tuggers are good folks, but I would expect a lot of people to "forget" or "didn't realize".


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 22, 2011)

memberships do not automatically renew, we merely send out email reminders when your membership is up for renewal.


----------



## siesta (Mar 22, 2011)

forgive me, I may be missing an important detail or am misunderstanding all together. 

If the member code hasn't been changed in years, and someone's membership expires, but they keep the same code in its place. will they not in fact be listed as a tug member, although they may have not renewed their membership?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 22, 2011)

they will still be listed on the forums as TUG members yes.

if their membership expires however, they wont be able to log into the member only section of TUG, and or access/post/edit their classified ads.

the forums always have been, and always will be free and open to the public.


----------



## siesta (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks for the clarification.


----------



## pammex (Mar 22, 2011)

Congrats and thanks for a great site....has served me well and will for many more years I hope...


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 23, 2011)

Brian, you know how I feel about you and the devoted Moderators who keep this place intact.  And I really appreciate the membership (and even a few guests) who keep it jumping.  I'm just glad to get all this excellent information at such a bargain price.  You've increased my vacation experience more than I can measure.

Thanks to your Dad for starting it all, and to you for keeping the fires burning.

Congratulations on hitting 50K.  Now, let's try and make that 100K!   

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 23, 2011)

Does that 50K include all of the shills that Denise has exposed - or do they get purged from the list?


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 23, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Does that 50K include all of the shills that Denise has exposed - or do they get purged from the list?



Yes, all banned usernames (1510 at this writing) are included.  Most of these are spammers, rather than shills, plus a very small number of contentious posters that have permanently lost their posting privileges (less than 5, I believe).

It also includes about 2500 folks that registered, but never responded to the registration email to activate the account.  It always amazes me how many of these registration emails bounce due to invalid addresses.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 23, 2011)

also of note that this is somewhere around the 5th or 6th generation of the TUGBBS forums (ie the old forums were destroyed thus requiring everyone to start over with registration).

id gander that if the original version of hte forums had lasted from the beginning, there would be many hundreds of thosuands of registered users in the years its been around!


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you Brian

TUG is wonderful 
The people are GREAT


----------



## dms1709 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Thank You*

I have only been around a few years, but the site and the people on it have been invaluable.   I have learned so much and I really appreciate the education.  I am still learning.  

Donna


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 26, 2011)

*Always learning...*

Awesome site, you guys are GREAT!      

I continue to learn (there is so much to learn).  

You saved my father from being scammed by a someone wanting to help him by 'taking this burden to his children' off his hands.

I've been back-peddling like crazy to understand how all this works and make it truly an asset.  I think it's possible.  Thank goodness there is a place to get correct and invaluable information.

Just starting to dabble into renting excess points.

Thanks for all the wisdom.


----------



## timeshare junkie (Apr 1, 2011)

*11 years with TUG and still learning*

Passing on all the info to anyone willing to listen. 4 new potential members this week in Cancun, who are now looking at resales for future purchases. We were lucky to find TUG 10 years ago and saved many $ on resales. 
Thanks to Brian and the volunteers  for all your hard work and endless time spent to help everyone who is willing to listen.
Thanks  Bill & Linda


----------



## northwoodsgal (Apr 1, 2011)

Talk about timing!  Wehn I went on to TUG tonight to renew my membership for three more years I noticed the membership was at 50,000.  I just assumed you were rounding!


----------



## arch53 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Thanks for a Terrific Site*

Congratulations. Thanks to all who make this such a terrific site. I've learned a tremendous amount from the postings on this site. The only downside is the addictive quality of the site. I find that I constantly visit the site to see what new postings have been made; the postings here can be relied on to be informative and authoritative, even on subjects that are far afield from timesharing. After stumbling upon this site years ago and then having gotten getting caught up in the enthusiasm of its members, I can say that  this site is the primary reason I made the plunge and entered the wonderful world of timeshares and trading by buying a WorldMark membership on Ebay (cheap). I've been having a blast ever since. 

To me this site represents  the use of the internet at its best.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 3, 2011)

This is an outstanding web site.  I wish,we could have heard about TUG 20 years ago.


----------



## Judi Kozlowski (Apr 3, 2011)

*50,000*

Brian, you and this website are a plus for this industry.  If we had more of you we would have less of them. (SCAMMERS)  But one by one we are exposing them.  We promote your site to every sale we make.


----------



## bankr63 (Apr 6, 2011)

*Think of the Money Saved!*

Brian,

If you have saved each of those people an average of $100 (I'd think that is a pretty conservative estimate) then your efforts have saved over $5MM of wasted money.  I'd wager that MY savings on purchases and improved trading have amounted to a lot more than $100...

If one in ten of those members saved say $10,000 by rescinding or avoiding a retail purchase.  $50MM!!!  Bravo and thank you!!!


----------



## Carol C (Apr 7, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Does that 50K include all of the shills that Denise has exposed - or do they get purged from the list?



:rofl:  Now that's a funny posting! Hey Brian, congrats on 50K...and thanks for keeping the fires burning with much style, grace and humor.


----------



## deemarket (May 16, 2011)

*50,000 Registered users*



TUGBrian said:


> Just noticed we hit 50,000 registered users today!
> 
> TUG still going strong after 17 years....plan on being here for 17 more =)



Brian,
Congratulations and thank you for TUG.  I have learned so much about TS's.
This is my second sign up.  I got the email reminders (thank you) but got busy and was  not thinking timesharing so didn't renew for months.  So glad to be back.  I love TUG and so glad I found TUG2 before I bought my first (sale in 2009) of two timeshares in name with my husband and daughter and son-in-law (so we can share our reservations and membership in II).  All learned from TUG.   I always learn something new each time I sign in. We are right now at our third exchange.   What great, roomy units compared to a hotel room and with kitchens and sometimes with washer and dryer.   

Thank you so much to you and the volunteers and moderators.  KUDOS!!
DD


----------



## RandR (May 20, 2011)

Nice.  Thanks for all you have done.


----------



## pedro47 (May 20, 2011)

Thanks to Brian and to all TUG Posters and Members!!!


----------



## Born2Travel (May 20, 2011)

Congratulations - good excuse to party!


----------



## JudyS (May 21, 2011)

Congratulations, and thanks to the TUG moderators for all their hard work!


----------



## 3kids4me (May 29, 2011)

I'll never forget what the TUG community did (basically instigated a gigantic letter-writing campaign to my local politicians) to help my daughter get the medical treatment she needed.  (It was major, and actually precedes Brian's time here I believe.) She would not be where she is today without it.

Congrats.


----------

